# Safari et module MIME



## Cioran (6 Mars 2006)

Bonjour...

un petit soucy avec safari. Lorsque je consulte certain sites, un message apparait ds safari diant cela :

La page Xbox Attitude | Toute l'actu Xbox, Xbox 360 et Xbox Live contient des donnés de type MIME application/x-shockwave-flash, mais vous ne possédez pas de module externe capable de gérer ce type MIME. Un module externe est peut-être disponible sur cette page : 

http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer

Le pb est que j'ai télécharger le prg de cette page ms rien y fait, safari continu de m'afficher ce message.. 

alors si qq un sait quoi faire??? parce que c tt de meme agacant comme pb...

Merci


----------



## Cioran (7 Mars 2006)

up!


----------



## Cioran (7 Mars 2006)

SVP, le problème devient de plus en plus penible... en fait le message m'indiquant qu'il manque le module MIME apparait des que je vais sur un site ou il ya une baniere... 

Comment je peux trouver ce module mime qui me manque ou comment reinstaller safari car au début j'avais aucun pb....

Merci de m'aider


----------

